# 4 5" reds



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

heres the deal, 5 4" reds in a 55 gal, plenty of hiding places goin to add some plants, got some nice driftwood in already, the ? is...... will my p's breed?? if so, how big do they need to be before they do?


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

if oyu have a female most likely they have to be comfortable to want to breed when your rdy id suggest some pete moss in your filter


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

> id suggest some pete moss in your filter
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


----------

